
Project Ihmehimmeli: Temporal Coding in Spiking Neural Networks - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/09/project-ihmehimmeli-temporal-coding-in.html
======
jackpark
There is somewhat related work performed by Bledsoe and Browning in 1959 [1]
and later discussed by Dress [2]

[1] [https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Pattern-recognition-
an...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Pattern-recognition-and-reading-
by-machine-Bledsoe-Browning/f6e7311b9e560f3a12c895b751d275bac161b31b) [2]
[https://www.osti.gov/biblio/6742527](https://www.osti.gov/biblio/6742527) and
[http://soton.mpeforth.com/flag/jfar/vol5/no3/article7.pdf](http://soton.mpeforth.com/flag/jfar/vol5/no3/article7.pdf)

------
Kimitri
As a Finn, I really love the name of this project. Seems quite appropriate.

------
ilaksh
I heard some Chinese researchers have really been focusing on spiking
networks. How do these results compare to the leading edge in that country? Or
maybe to the leading edge in general from less famous groups?

